# Special Ops Gun Show in Athens



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Anyone attend the Special Ops gun show in Athens over the weekend? My dad and I were there for about an hour. It was a small show, but a good one. Prices seemed good for the most part and there was very little junk being sold. I didn't have any cash to buy anything, but enjoyed looked anyway. Anyone else have an opinion on this show?

Lg_mouth


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Is this the same one that is going to be in Hilliard this weekend? Thought the commercial I heard said it was put on by special ops. If anything like the last show here in cols, massive crowds and big jump in prices......thanks to the dems for that by the way


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I know they had a long list of upcoming shows, but really couldn't tell you if one of them was in Hilliard. The prices weren't that bad really. Of course, there were some gougers, but for the most part, it was a good show.

Lg_mouth


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

does anybody know if the special ops that puts on the show has a website that has a list of all of their upcoming shows ?


----------

